

Why most scientists are actually antiscientists - eriksank
http://sankuru.biz/opinion/26-the-rules-of-scientific-engagement-or-why-most-scientists-are-actually-antiscientists

======
rrhm
The boiling-water example is unfortunate, since water can be boiled without
the addition of heat (hence, temperature increase) at low enough pressures.
Regardless, the explanation of the rules of engagement of scientific discourse
and the proper adherence to them cannot be stressed enough as part of an
intelligent discussion, even in such touchy topics as science vs. religion.

